# Editer pdf sur DropBox



## JaiLaTine (12 Mars 2013)

bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si il existe une application sur iPad qui permet déditer un pdf sur DropBox.

Mon but est que les salariés de mon travail puissent compléter leurs bons de congés sur iPad en modifiant l'original disponible sur DropBox.

Merci d'avance


----------



## MiWii (12 Mars 2013)

Pour dropbox je ne sais pas, en revanche, C'est possible depuis googledrive et son tableur integré.


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Mars 2013)

J'ai trouvé depuis DropBox je choisis ouvrir dans Adobe Reader et je peux modifier directement dans Adobe mon pdf.

Merci


----------



## MiWii (12 Mars 2013)

oui, mais tu es obligé d'ouvrir le document dans une application tierce, je pensais que tu voulais n'utiliser que dropbox.


----------

